# New Red Dwarf - Season 10



## Jontain (Oct 4, 2012)

Channel Dave here in the UK has brought Red Dwarf back to us! 

The first new episode was pretty good i thought, was pleasantly surprised as I had convinced myself it may be pretty sub par. Can't wait for more now!

Discuss...


----------



## ElRay (Oct 4, 2012)

Smeg. Can't find a Region 1 DVD yet.

Can you picture Alfred Molina as Rimmer? Alan Rickman also auditioned, but I don't know for what role. Would ahve been a very different show.

Ray


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 4, 2012)

I've not seen any of it yet. When I watched Back to Earth I had the same attitude as the op, and was pleasantly surprised at the maintained quality, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Edika (Oct 5, 2012)

New Red Dwarf season? I must investigate further!
I have seen every episode and loved the humor and cheesy special effects this series offered!


----------



## fps (Oct 7, 2012)

As some who thought Back To Earth was an abomination, I was worried I'd hate this, but didn't. It was a little laboured and lame at points but it felt like Red Dwarf, and I laughed a few times too, so I'll carry on watching and am glad it's back. I wish the other writer was still a part of it, the whole show nosedived when he left.


----------



## Oddkid (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree with OP! I was terrified they'd ruin it when they bought it back, but they changed nothing, they took it straight back to where it was before and that was what was funny! Massively impressed with it, i can't wait for the second episode tonight.


----------



## fps (Oct 12, 2012)

Everything I said before has gone out the window. I sat down and watched the second episode and couldn't believe that in 13 years he couldn't come up with anything better to write about than THAT. Every aspect of it was a miss. I just stared in disbelief.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 12, 2012)

Agreed. Last nights episode was crap.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Oct 16, 2012)

Been awesome, can't believe I missed the second episode.


----------



## slowro (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't even know what episode i watched but it was really dull and put me off. something about dave speaking to himself from the future 
yawn
I loved the old ones


----------



## fps (Oct 20, 2012)

The latest episode was pretty funny in parts!!


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 22, 2012)

Not to be mean but perhaps the guys are just too old to be playing those roles anymore. Back in the day, it was believable that a young guy like Lister was a bit of a slacker and that Rimmer was pretty dim but ambitious. 20+ years later they're trying to act the same way they did when the show left off but it's a bit of a stretch buying into the fact that a 40+ year old Lister (in looks at least) is still thick headed and acts like a teenager and that Rimmer is still trying to get a promotion.

I understand it works for the Simpsons & South Park but their characters don't age unlike the actors on Red Dwarf. I'm glad they managed to get a tenth season but I can't see it carrying on past this one though.


----------



## slowro (Oct 24, 2012)

Spinedriver said:


> Not to be mean but perhaps the guys are just too old to be playing those roles anymore. Back in the day, it was believable that a young guy like Lister was a bit of a slacker and that Rimmer was pretty dim but ambitious. 20+ years later they're trying to act the same way they did when the show left off but it's a bit of a stretch buying into the fact that a 40+ year old Lister (in looks at least) is still thick headed and acts like a teenager and that Rimmer is still trying to get a promotion.
> 
> I understand it works for the Simpsons & South Park but their characters don't age unlike the actors on Red Dwarf. I'm glad they managed to get a tenth season but I can't see it carrying on past this one though.


 
Craig Charles seems to be in coronation street mode where he is "acting" a bit too much. He was so natural in the original series but looks uncomfortable now.


----------



## ROB SILVER (Nov 10, 2012)

I was really impressed with the new episodes.

They really are back on form I think!


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 10, 2012)

I didn't like the episodes. There was no real substance, just rehashed old jokes.


----------



## Beat Poet (Nov 20, 2012)

It's not as good, maybe it's the lack of comic timing and the canned laughter.


----------

